# National Capitol Orchid Society Show & Sale Oct 8 - 10



## Linus_Cello (Sep 1, 2011)

NCOS will be hosting over 14 FABULOUS vendors and societies from across the mid-atlantic over three flower-filled days. Oct 8th-10th. This year's show is shaping up to be fantastic! 

Vendors, exhibits, educational lectures...what more could you want? It's free and open to the public daily. (www.ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm)

Photographer? Take advantage of the 'photog hours' through the US National Arboretum. They are providing permits for photographers to set up tripods and get into the exhibit areas BEFORE the general public! Get a chance to take photographs with the place to yourself!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 14, 2011)

Lots of great vendors, including some that come to the Paph Forum (Floradise Orchids, VA; Orchid Enterprise, VA; Parkside Orchids, PA; Woodstream Orchids, MD). 

I'm excited about the new vendor who does cyps (who I don't think has ever come to the paph forum)- Roberts Flowers, OH (orchidmix.com).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2011)

I will be there. THanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2011)

And here's a coupon for the vendor sales; to use, print it out and present at the register (sorry for the size; upload image limits).


----------



## orchidreamer (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be there, can't wait!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 19, 2011)

Please introduce yourself when you come. I'll be working at the cash register (wearing a black apron with pink phals on it; sorry, when I bought the apron, I didn't like any of the slipper images available).

Don't forget to print the coupon!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 4, 2011)

Only 72 hours until the show! Thankfully the weather is warming up (and there is a Continuing Resolution until 11/18 so the Arboretum will be hopen).


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 4, 2011)

Now the work begins!
Have a great show!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2011)

hope it's great!
have fun!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> And here's a coupon for the vendor sales; to use, print it out and present at the register (sorry for the size; upload image limits).



I'm curious. Who underwrites the coupons? The society? Or are the vendors expected to honor them without compensation?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm curious. Who underwrites the coupons? The society? Or are the vendors expected to honor them without compensation?



The Society will take the hit for the coupon. Limit 1 coupon for the weekend event.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> The Society will take the hit for the coupon. Limit 1 coupon for the weekend event.


Thanks. Do you have an idea how many people the coupons bring in and how much they cost the society? We've been thinking of doing something similar.


----------

